# Colour change and fur texture



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

She's a brown poodle, some browns fade some lighten up to Cafe au lait or Silver beige. How old is Mika?

I know some folks here condition and I know poodles are supposed to have a coarse coat, how coarse I'm not sure my poodles have always been floofy


----------



## Simply_Samantha (Dec 11, 2014)

She's almost 15 months, and the coarseness is only the fur on her back, the fur that's changing colour. Just struck me as kind of odd....


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mika is probably fading, most brown don't hold their color they lighten up. Poodles are supposed to have a beautiful dense, curly, and harsh textured coat. 

My Beatrice, who is a brown, is lightening


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are called guard hairs. It sounds like she is grizzling out. It is normal for an adult standard poodle to develop coarse guard hairs along the back. And in many cases in blacks and browns they will be white/gray in color.

When she is clipped, the guard hairs will clip away to the length of the rest of the coat, but the guard hairs will always grow longer than the rest of the coat again after a few weeks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You'll have fun watching your brown Poodle change. I really wanted the brown Poodle in Matisse's litter but he was spoken for. I think it would be fun to see the change and cool to come out looking like CM's Millie. She's gorgeous. This brown Poodle my breeder had has not changed but retained that deep, rich, dark brown. But I'm glad I have my widdle Matisse. He's gorgeous and such a joy. They were right when they told me (here) that color doesn't matter that much once you fall in love. And they were right. Anyhow, have fun seeing what your puppy does in the color department. 

I'm glad we have CM here because she's really knowledgeable about these things. I didn't know anything about guard hairs...heard the term but really didn't know what they did. My dogs, both 18 months, maybe older...(I've been saying 18 months for months, I think. lol) don't show any different hair on their backs. Maurice is black but has some silver hair on various areas of his body...inside the legs, bum, underneath but not on his back. Not quite a tuxedo or any particular named thing...but some time I'll post a picture. Matisse is all white. And their hair is fairly soft. Maybe they're still pretty young. They _are_ described as having course hair so in time, they will probably get courser. I think this show coat I have on Matisse keeps his hair soft because it's so long. (?) Anyhow, fret not. Course hair is in. Guard hairs are in. Café is totally cool and so is silver beige.


----------



## Simply_Samantha (Dec 11, 2014)

For sure! Of course I love her to pieces no matter what, I was more curious than anything. Mika was a rescue, so I have no history of her lineage so it's all surprises!


----------

